# ear ache



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

well kodak has been scratching his right ear the past 2 days, tonight i smelled his ear and it was aweful and seemed like there was a lot of ear wax drainage! it hurts him when i touch it..so i took him to the emergency animal clinic (didnt want to wait until monday), waited forever and the vet assistant told me they had 5 cases of parvo in the last 2 hours!!! 
i was like ummm ill wait til monday-not about to let my 15 week old puppy out of his crate when there is a parvo outbreak! 
so i came home, threw off my clothes, clorox wiped his crate---all before i let him out or touched him...
but what do i do until monday? i feel aweful...what do yall think it is? there is no way water has gotten in his ears (doesnt go out in the rain, and im afraid to wash his face besides with a warm wash cloth)


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

If it's not an ear infection, it could be ear mites. You could try to clean it out a bit with warm water on a cotton ball, but that might hurt him. You would prob be ok with just leaving it be until Monday~
And I think you were smart to get him out of there with the parvo outbreaks!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*ear infections can be common in this breed*

Because of the long coat and ears flopped down, these dogs can get ear infections easily. Is the inside of the ear more red than the other? It would be hard to tell because he is itching?

If you put a q tip in the ear just a little, can you bring out anything that looks brownish? That would be ear mites.

He will survive the day to the vets. You can even put a collar crown on him so he won't scratch it.

Have the vet teach you how to clean out the excess ear hair, this can hold onto moisture and cause problems. They don't love it but it prevents problems.

Any chance any plant item got in there...we have to be very careful of those fox tails here in California.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff gets ear infections alot in one ear. The smell is awful. I have a special cleaner I got from the vet. I try to clean his ears once a week or so.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks y'all. ill let you know what the vet says.....oh kodak's right ear smells AWEFUL! i can smell it with him just sitting by me...my poor baby


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*smells like an ear infection!*

Yuck...but it will clear up almost immediately after you start antibiotics.

With my dogs I put cotton in their ears when I bathe them and also have a drying powder to make sure they don't get another one. They get filled with yucky stuff.

How is he doing today?

How are YOU doing?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor boy. Ear infections are miserable. I hope he feels better. You're a good mom for taking him to the doggie ER.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Hope this will quickly improve


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor baby. Hope his ear gets better quick. I'm sure it will!
Gina


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

ah! got up this morning and took kodak to the vet at 7:30 this morning...they do not have an appt. available until 2! sooo know im back at home with the lil man. ill keep y'all posted


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gosh, Kodak is so cute. He looks like a stuffed animal.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

so...kodak has a bacterial ear infection! the vet pulled out all his ear hair in both ears and flushed his ear out...i have to put this medicine in, flush, and leave ointment in for 10 days! sooo glad i moved back to my hometown and can have my sister come over and help hold him down (down in baton rouge has no family and my friends were not really dog people, or didnt live near)...i can tell he already feels a lot better! yay! not looking forward to this cleaning for 10 days but gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm glad he's on the antibiotic, he'll feel much better now! You may not, though, with getting the meds in. Tucker had that once, and it made an awful mess of his coat, and anything he laid on! But, glad you got him in so quickly.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

So glad he is on the road to getting better...and that you have help.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

*meds!*

i gave kodak his deworming med (he has worms too) around 3:30 today {drontal plus} and he has THROWN UP 3 times since 6:50 tonight...could it be the medicine? or could it be that he was at that clinic saturday night when there was an outbreak of parvo????? im freaking out and crying and i know it is upsetting him!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Call your vet and ask! He should be able to tell you whether or not that's a side effect of the medicine or if it could be more serious. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, call the vet and ask. Thinking about you and little Kodak.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

he keeps throwing up and now dryheving'...wont drink any of his water, hasnt had that much at all today know that i think of it. cant take him to the er clinic because thats where the breakout of parvo was (and if it isnt parvo and is the antibiotic i do not want him to be around it)


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

the vet called

she said that i could have scratched the back of his throat with the pill and that its prob irritated and to take up all his food and water tonight 

at 7 am give him 1/2 cup of water and at 9 am give him 1/2 of food and if he doesnt hold that down to come into the office for her to look at him

she doesnt seem to think that it is because he could have picked up parvo the other night, so thats good

wish me luck through the night! thanks for all the fast responses!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad you were able to get a hold of your vet. Hopefully tomorrow Kodak will feel better. Let us know how he does!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*big cyber hug*

wow you have had a rough couple of days!

well, once Daisy was itching so bad I read on the internet to put tea tree oil on her...and she licked it and went into paralysis. Not even the vet knew about teat tree oil poisoning! I thought I had killed her and was sobbing as she went to the emergency vet. The point here is this, we do the best we can. And because we love them so much we worry and worry.

And the hard part is they cannot talk and tell us what is going on. At least you took him in right away. I tried all these alternative treatments when Riki had his first ear infection...and spent a lot of money...and none of it worked. The holistic pet store told me not to take him in...and days later he was still itching! My poor baby. The good news is all that hair is out of his ears and it probably won't happen again now that you know all the tricks.

Please put your arms around yourself and give yourself a big hug for all of us! He will be fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

hi there

hope kodak is better- we all know how it feels when our babies are unwell

As a precuationary measure once the ear is better- you might want to consider using thornit or its beefed up equivalent TEP. This will help to keep the mites out the ears in the first place.

Best of luck


----------

